# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Colegios cerrados en Málaga y Cádiz en el segundo día de temporal

## sergi1907

Díaz acuerda con Rajoy un paquete de ayudas mientras siguen en alerta tres regiones.


El intenso temporal de lluvia y viento que este domingo ha causado dos muertos en Andalucía, una mujer en Estepona (Málaga) y un hombre en la Línea de la Concepción (Cádiz), continúa este lunes con las clases suspendidas en al menos cinco municipios malagueños (Estepona, Manilva, Casares, Mijas pueblo y Cártama Estación) y en La Línea de la Concepción (Cádiz) por problemas en los accesos. La lluvia ha anegado calles y urbanizaciones, lo que ha provocado que 83 personas tuvieran que ser rescatadas en Málaga. En esta provincia, todas las carreteras están ya abiertas al tráfico. Los evacuados han pasado la noche en albergues, polideportivos y en casa de familiares tras ver cómo el agua subía hasta un metro dentro de sus casas. La presidenta de la Junta, Susana Díaz, continúa hoy en la zona, donde supervisa las labores de los equipos de ayuda y emergencia. Díaz ha hablado con el presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, para que se establezca un paquete de ayudas.

La Policía de La Línea de la Concepción (Cádiz) ha culminado las primeras investigaciones sobre el fallecido en la localidad a causa de las fuertes lluvias. La víctima mortal es un electricista linense de 36 años (S.G.R), que se vio sorprendido por el agua cuando trabajaba en la barriada rural de El Zabal durante la tarde del domingo. El empleado de la empresa Melesur, subcontratada por Endesa, no consiguió salir de la furgoneta en la que se encontraba con otros tres trabajadores que sí consiguieron abandonar el vehículo cuando el agua lo arrastró.
El alcalde de la localidad, Juan Franco, decidió en la tarde de ayer declarar tres días de luto oficial en la ciudad por un trabajador que estaba ayudando a los vecinos de La Línea. De hecho, muchos vecinos de la barriada, construida en terrenos inundables, fueron evacuados después de que el agua entrase en muchas casas y se quedaran sin suministro eléctrico. Además, en La Línea han decidido suspender hoy las clases ante la alerta meteorológica que se mantendrá durante la mañana de hoy.

Igualmente, en Vejer de la Frontera han decidido también que no se imparta hoy clases en colegios e institutos por el mismo motivo. De hecho, las fuertes precipitaciones durante la jornada de ayer y la noche de hoy han generado hasta 350 incidencias en distintos puntos de la provincia. Es el caso de la capital, donde el agua inundó los bajos de distintos puntos del centro de la ciudad. Sin embargo, la peor parte de las incidencias se las llevaron las localidades del Campo de Gibraltar. Las localidades de Los Barrios, San Roque, La Línea de la Concepción y Algeciras decidieron activar sus Planes de Emergencia Municipales (PEM), ante los diversos incidentes que se han producido. El propio Peñón vivió escenas de fuertes corrientes de agua bajando por cuestas y calles y anegaciones en bajos y garajes. En San Roque se desprendieron hasta dos muros en distintos puntos de la ciudad y se produjeron caídas de cables de alta tensión, aunque no ha habido que lamentar daños personales. En Los Barrios los embalsamientos de agua obligaron a cortar la autovía a su paso por la localidad y afectaron a diversas calles y caminos.
Entre San Roque y Los Barrios el río Guadarranque se desbordó en su desembocadura y afectó a las casas cercanas. La acumulación de sedimentos que arrastraba la corriente taponaron la barrera antinarcos ubicada en la zona. Por todo ello, el alcalde de Los Barrios, Jorge Romero, ya ha anunciado que solicitará la declaración de zona catastrófica para la localidad. Mientras, en La Línea, donde han realojado a los vecinos evacuados en el Centro de Congresos de la ciudad, aún están valorando si solicitarán esta declaración.

Para hoy lunes, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) prevé más lluvias en Cádiz y Málaga. En ambas provincias la alerta roja ha pasado a ser amarilla, aunque se espera que ya mañana no haya alertas. En concreto, según informa la Aemet en su web, el aviso naranja ha estado activado hasta las 12.00 en el Estrecho de Gibraltar y el litoral gaditano. Entre las 12.00 y las 17.00, el aviso baja a nivel amarillo. Por su parte, el aviso naranja estará activado hasta las 9.00 de este domingo en Sol y Gualdalhorce (Málaga), para posteriormente pasar a ser de nivel amarillo hasta las 16.00. También habrá lluvias persistentes en la fachada mediterránea de la Península, zonas donde serán localmente fuertes o muy fuertes y con tormenta. La Aemet publica aviso de alerta amarilla por lluvias en Alicante, Castellón, Tarragona y Girona y naranja en Valencia.

El Centro Coordinador de Emergencias 112 atendió más de 1.300 incidencias a lo largo de este domingo en Andalucía. Málaga, con 852 incidencias coordinadas, y Cádiz, con 446, han sido las dos provincias más afectadas por las precipitaciones acumuladas durante la jornada de este domingo. También se han registrado incidentes en Huelva (50), Sevilla (30), Almería (28), Granada (11), Córdoba (6) y Jaén (4).

Las fuertes lluvias afectaron en mayor medida a los municipios del oeste Málaga, con hasta 215,8 litros por metro cuadrado contabilizados por la Aemet en Estepona; 206,2 en Marbella; 182,6 en Manilva; 164 en Benahavís, y 135,6 en Coín.
La primera víctima mortal de este temporal ha sido una mujer de 26 años que fue rescatada sin vida por los bomberos en el interior de un club de alterne de Estepona. Una amiga de la víctima ha relatado que la fallecida le contó por teléfono que el local se había inundado y que ella le aconsejó que se subiera encima de la barra mientras la rescataban.

Entre los numerosos rescates realizados en la provincia de Málaga destaca el de una familia con nueve niños que tuvo que ser rescatada a nado en la zona de El Romeral, en Alhaurín de la Torre, por miembros de Protección Civil y con el apoyo de la Policía Local.  Un grupo de vecinos de la localidad malagueña de Cártama fueron evacuados al polideportivo municipal tras ser rescatados algunos de ellos de tejados de viviendas y una pareja del capó de un coche. Otro de los municipios más afectados por el temporal es Manilva y en concreto el núcleo costero de Sabinillas, donde se produjeron desprendimientos de terreno, desbordes de caudales de ríos e inundaciones en varias calles y carreteras, como la autovía A-7.

En Casares la zona más afectada es la de la costa, donde se inundó la vía que une este municipio con Estepona porque se desbordaron algunos arroyos y en la carretera que enlaza el núcleo de población de Secadero con San Enrique de Guadiario, en San Roque (Cádiz), también se prohibió la circulación. En la provincia de Cádiz, las incidencias más destacadas se produjeron en el Campo de Gibraltar, donde se registraron numerosas inundaciones y cortes de carretera, el más importante el de la autovía A-7 en el término municipal de Los Barrios.

Las intensas lluvias también cortaron dos tramos de vía férrea entre Osuna y Pedrera, en la provincia de Sevilla, y en la localidad gaditana de San Roque, y afectaron al larga distancia Algeciras-Madrid, cuyos viajeros fueron por carretera hasta Antequera y después siguieron viaje por tren.

Susana Díaz visita este lunes Marbella, Estepona, la Estación de San Roque y La Línea de la Concepción. Ya ayer Díaz se desplazó a Málaga para conocer en persona los daños registrados. Así, acudió a la localidad malagueña de Cártama, una de las más afectadas, en concreto a la zona de Cártama Estación. Allí, la presidenta andaluza visitó el centro de salud, viviendas y locales anegados y habló con los vecinos. También estuvo con miembros del Plan Infoca que estaban realizando tareas de limpieza. Díaz agradeció "la colaboración de todas las administraciones" y de los profesionales que participaron en el dispositivo de emergencia y señaló que el trabajo realizado fue "un ejemplo de cooperación".

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...23_877099.html

----------

embalses al 100% (05-dic-2016),Jonasino (05-dic-2016)

----------

